# Router Table for Ridgid R2930



## RTwitch (Dec 25, 2007)

I just received my first router ( Ridgid Combo Kit R2930) and need table. I could not find anything to help me at the Ridgid site but the answer I need for the plate was the first thing I saw at this site. Is it safe to assume any table will work i they have a plate that fits my router? Based on what I read here a plate for a PC690 or 890 will work as will the secondary patterns on Bisch 1617 or an Oak Park "A" plate. Can anyone recommend a low cost table <$400?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

RT, my first choice would be a Router Workshop table from Oak Park. I love mine. Other good choices would be the RT1000 from Canada or the new Kreg bench top table. Other members will offer other suggestions based on how they use a table. There really is no wrong table, but some are much easier to use than others.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums RT. Thanks for the question. We hope to hear more from you in the future.


----------

